# Why does my post get deleted??



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I put a post up to tell everyone on the site about a website that has good deals on hunting gear that i found and thought it was cool so wanted to share it with the NODak Community and now it is gone why is that?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm guessing because they probably have a product that competes w/ a vendor on here and you putting a link up would be free advertising. So what motivation to guys have to come on here and pay sponsorship fee's to advertise their products and help keep the site running. HTH's....


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

This site just picks one random product per day and puts it up for sale. it's not any specific brand or anything just random hunting gear. I guess I don't see that I am doing any free advertising for the site just letting people that I talk hunting with find good deals.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm an admin and mod on other sites. This site survives by companies, some small and some big, paying a vendor fee every month to advertise their products or services here. It isn't "one" product they chose to advertise each day. I also understand the posting for a good deal theme, but if its going to steal business from a paying vendor, then it has to go. Can't steal food off a working mans table...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

bluebird said:


> I put a post up to tell everyone on the site about a website that has good deals on hunting gear that i found and thought it was cool so wanted to share it with the NODak Community and now it is gone why is that?


The more it has become commercialized as Impala explains the less it has bacame a Community!! :-? Yours is just a small fraction of deleted posts! :-?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Websites mostly survive from paying vendors. This site does have a fairly large community of supporting members, but I don't know how much the vendors pay every month or how many there are either. Its a lot different when you see things from the other side and get to see how much money a site costs to run and how much time you have to invest in keeping it updated and running smoothly. The one's that are ignored are easy to spot... Almost every forum has supporting vendors. I'm a member of close to or at least 50 different types of forums... I get happy birthday messages from forums I forgot I even had memberships to...


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Only sponsors of NodakOutdoors.com are allowed to advertise on the forums. We have a policy in place to protect those supporting businesses by not allowing the public to do so.

If you have any interest in sponsoring NodakOutdoors.com, please see the following link:

http://www.nodaknetwork.com/advertising.html

If you wanted to see the forum policy again, please see this link below:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/terms.html

If you have any questions about this action, please feel free to contact us and ask:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/media/contact.php

Thanks


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea I agree with the Bronco fan (GO BRONCOS) it is just to dam bad that is the way it is. I havent been around on here for all that long but it has changed in the past year and half that i have been on the forum.

:eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The rules of most any forum are clearly spelled out before joining, and the policy toward spamming has not changed in all the years I've been a member here on NODAK.

All forums are money making propositions for their owners and they have every right to regulate what does & doesn't get posted or deleted, and to favor paying sponsors.

Membership is voluntary, if a person doesn't like how a forum operates, simply quit and go find one you like to hang out on...


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I understand and agree with what you guys are saying when a business does come in here and try to get their free advertising in. From what I understand though is Bluebird is only trying to pass info. along to fellow sportsmen?? What's the differeence if I tell you Cabelas has a great sale on right now or I just found a great sale at www.woodpeckersanass.com??


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

woodpecker said:


> I understand and agree with what you guys are saying when a business does come in here and try to get their free advertising in. From what I understand though is Bluebird is only trying to pass info. along to fellow sportsmen?? What's the differeence if I tell you Cabelas has a great sale on right now or I just found a great sale at www.woodpeckersanass.com??


The link isn't working...... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Maverick said:


> woodpecker said:
> 
> 
> > I understand and agree with what you guys are saying when a business does come in here and try to get their free advertising in. From what I understand though is Bluebird is only trying to pass info. along to fellow sportsmen?? What's the differeence if I tell you Cabelas has a great sale on right now or I just found a great sale at www.woodpeckersanass.com??
> ...


Thank God!!!!! uke: uke: uke: uke:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I know the rules and am no way spamming or advertising for anyone just wanted to let everyone on here know about something I found thats it. I don't disagree the owner has the the right to control what is being put up to a certian extent.

I am just wondering why when people tell others on posts about a great deal at Rogersportingoods or cabelas they don't have their post deleted and i have seen it done on products that are sold on this very website example Snowgoose decoys?


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Most of it is at the Moderators discretion. Rule of thumb is anything that could be considered a competitor has to go.

BTW, Feb 2008-May 2009=27 months. Year and a half = 30 months. If it has changed in the last year and a half but you haven't been a member for a year and a half then how has it changed?

People know how advertising on vendor supported forums work. It irks me to see constant posting about "why my post get deleted" crap when you know exactly why. And if you don't, well.... You probably shouldn't be toting a gun around.

And these things should be discussed w/ a Mod via PM. Not out in the forum for the umpteenth time...


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> BTW, Feb 2008-May 2009=27 months. Year and a half = 30 months. If it has changed in the last year and a half but you haven't been a member for a year and a half then how has it changed?


?????? :-?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Personally I only delete things that look like spam. Those buggers get inventive too, but you can catch on most of the time. Most of the time they only have one or two posts. 
I often give people a pointer on where to find bullets, brass, etc. Places like Midsouth Shooters Supply, Midway USA, Natchez etc. I don't think anyone has problems with that. To my knowledge they get bumped when they look like they want to use this site to promote their site. 
If it bothers people I often ask myself why. Do they have an investment in that other site etc? 
There is a lot of service and information here for $10. Try getting that with a hunting magazine or most other sites. Some people spend $1 and expect to purchase the Dakota Territory. I have ten nice shinny red glass beads that I would be willing to part with for a Winchester Model 70, any caliber, anyone?  Not being a smart azz, just trying to create perspective.
I don't get paid to do this, I just enjoy the site and the people on it. I'm not going to bring the membership cost up to Chris because he may figure out he's the one getting the short end of the stick.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I do not know who deleted the post, and that isn't the point. I did go and look at the post in question. Although it was not intended to be posted as SPAM, and it is likely a judgment call as to whether or not it is SPAM, it really LOOKS like SPAM.

The web address as the title of the thread is what really stood out. The mods here have seen so many flavors of spam posts that I can see why it got moved. I would not take it personally.

If it would make you feel better, I can put it back.

Robert


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Now who could ask for more than that? Polite explainations and an offer of peace. :beer:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=70162


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I see what he was saying about the one thing a day deal. I probably would have let that one slide as well, but it does kinda look a little spammy....


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> Most of it is at the Moderators discretion. Rule of thumb is anything that could be considered a competitor has to go.
> 
> BTW, Feb 2008-May 2009=27 months. Year and a half = 30 months. If it has changed in the last year and a half but you haven't been a member for a year and a half then how has it changed?
> 
> ...


BTW I am not sure you must use a different calendar then the rest of the world but last time i checked 1.5 yrs = 18months not 30. I guess i didn't go and look at the exact date i became a member SORRY. Anyways Maybe If someone can't figure out 12 months = 1 year then well they shouldn't be buying a hunting license. Check your hunting license it might be a little expired if you think 30 months = 1.5yrs. That would be nice though it would save some money!!!!!!

I don't want it back up and don't really care that much just wanted people's thoughts were on why it got deleted.

Thanks for everyone's thoughts


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

lol, holy cow I need to sleep more 

Touche my friend, touche 8)


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

When you run a large forum, it attracts a lot of spammers. It's a judgement call made everyday by mods, supers, and myself. As stated, the policy here hasn't changed in years.

If you ever have a question about site policy, there's a Contact Us link at the top of every page of the site. I answer them personally.

Thanks


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I don't see any spamming on here really. The TBSS site I'm an admin on is horrible. The owners really need to update the site better. Almost daily we get spambots pushing Cialis, Viagra etc...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> I don't see any spamming on here really. The TBSS site I'm an admin on is horrible. The owners really need to update the site better. Almost daily we get spambots pushing Cialis, Viagra etc...


I've seen it all and take it as it comes...but the reason you don't see much spam is it's usually zapped before long.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

We don't F around with SPAM and can sniff it out a mile away.


----------

